# Acuavida Aquascaping Contest 2010



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2010)

If anyone want to enter another competition 

Home page

Rules

Have fun and good luck


----------



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2010)

Why not..  can muster two tanks, one for AAC and the other for the ADA comp..


----------



## James Marshall (6 May 2010)

I will definately be entering this one  , it's a very well organised contest and was the only one to publish their results on time last year.
Also there is no rule on previously released work and you can enter three tanks in each category, which give helps eliminate the difficult decision of which tank to enter, if you have more than one.

Cheers,
James


----------



## George Farmer (6 May 2010)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> I will definately be entering this one  , it's a very well organised contest and was the only one to publish their results on time last year.
> Also there is no rule on previously released work and you can enter three tanks in each category, which give helps eliminate the difficult decision of which tank to enter, if you have more than one.
> 
> Cheers,
> James


I'm not entering if James does. He will beat me _again_!    

And I've seen his entry (in the flesh and final photo).  It's flippin' brilliant.


----------



## James Marshall (7 May 2010)

, Thanks for the vote of confidence George   
I won't enter the AGA for similar reasons   

Cheers,
James


----------

